# ~~ The Drag Master ~~



## yeshoney (Oct 16, 2007)

This took almost 3 months to get finished, but finally after many decisions about which way to go with the wheels and fenders and to find the right parts "The DragMaster" is complete!  and oooooooo we!  does it ride great!  The biggest engineering dilemna was solved by using the Black powdercoated Sun DOublewide Wheels and Kenda 26 x 1.95 tires.  The fenders on this bike are the original Peaked chrome fenders but this bike came with 26 x 1.75 tires making it technically a Middleweight.  The clearence under the fenders is minimal to say the least.  Wheels were custom built by my LBS using black spokes and red anodized nipples.  Nexus Inter-Seven out back and a 22T flat black Rear Sprocket.  The front sprocket is the original.  Now for those that do not know you can use a coaster chain and front sprocket with a 5 or ten speed rear, but you can't do it vice versa.  This allows you to use vintage front sprockets with moders drive lines!  Very cool and I would have never known if not for my buddy Keith who built these wheels.  Inverted Schwinn bars, NOS Red metallic Persons Seat that was acquired at the Muscle Bike Swap in Bloomfield CT and a pair of lights that are made in Japan and are generator powered.  Gonna get one hooked up and fire these up!  For a 50 year old bike this thing is relatively light, very fast as the gearing ranges from a crawl to overdrive and the ride position is very similar to a road bike.  I believe this is a 1959 but if anyone knows better, just let me know.

Thanks and enjoy the pics!


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats guy,thats one sweet ride! I love the way the tires and wheels look,nice and fat. The black and chrome look is great.

The Nexus hubs have coaster brakes? I`ve been thinking of getting one but haven`t done much research on them. I`m sure they are a great help on hills and long rides.

Anyway,cool bike.


----------



## 361Fury (Oct 17, 2007)

I love this bike, great job you did on this one!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 17, 2007)

great bike! Mike and I built him a prewar Schwinn straight bar with the nexus front and rear hubs. works great! we had to spread the rear just a smidge but no problem. the rear break is still a bit problematic but it might just be mikes big butt do you like the Western Flyer tank and headlight??
Scott


----------



## ccm doug (Oct 20, 2007)

*nice schwinn*

any problems getting the tank to fit nice headlite too some more pics would be nice doug


----------

